# PID, PPID,TID, UID descriptions



## Dr.Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any links to any documentation which describes what the above do? Its for some physical memory forensics research I'm doing and since there used in programming I thought I'd ask here. 

I've googled and flicked through The C programming language and tcp/ip sockets in C books and couldnt find anything.

Thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

HI Dr. Zoidberg,

On a Unix/Linux computer:
1) PID = Process ID
command: ps
See manpage for ps: $ man ps
Wikipedia link: Process identifier

2) PPID = Parent Process ID
command: ps -l
This is the process id of a parent process of a child process.

3) UID = User ID
command: id
See man page for id command: $ man id
Wikipedia link: User identifier

On a Windows computer:
4) TID = Task ID
Task ID probably originated in early IBM computers, and is essentially the same as a PID.

-- Tom


----------

